
Dr. Zev Zelenko Addresses Chloroquine/Zinc/ZPAK Critics - giardini
https://soundcloud.com/kmcradio/kevin-mccullough-dr-zev-zelenkos-chloroquine-critics-update
======
giardini
Zelenko's statistics to-date:

\- 1450 patients total:

\- 405 high risk patients, \- 3 drug treatment (chloroquine, azithromycin,zinc
sulfate)

\- Results: 2 deaths, 4 on respirators who recovered, the rest survived.

~~~
smt88
Great for him, if true. He has not published data in the past[1], so we
weren't able to verify his claims.

Assuming they are true, it's still not enough to go on when making decisions
for other patients. For example, these drugs could result in lasting heart
damage for some patients who were going to survive the virus anyway.

1\. [https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/zelenko-669-coronavirus-
pa...](https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/zelenko-669-coronavirus-patients/)

